# Canning Green Chili Stew



## imthedude (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I plan to make a large pot of green chili stew this weekend and would like to can the leftovers instead of freezing them like I normally do.

Ingredients are generally:

stock
chilies
peppers
pork
tomatoes/tomatillos
garlic
onion
salt
pepper

I may add some cheese to flavor/thicken it a bit but would probably restrict that to the portion that we'll eat fresh. 

Does this list of ingredients sound safe to can? It looks pretty ordinary to me as long as I don't add the cheese. Is the process time based on the meat, which presumably is the longest time in the list of ingredients (just guessing, haven't verified that yet)?


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Looks fine to me. Processing time would be the meat time. You may want to experiment with one jar first. Sometimes, the chilies can be too strong. The same is true for the garlic. We like it spicy so the chilies are never a problem for me, but we like garlic as well, but sometimes the flavor is too much after it is canned.


----------

